# Greg lehey book



## bsaidus (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi all.
I'm wondering if the book written  by greg lehey (The Complete FreeBSD: Documentation from the Source) still contain a valuable infos for latest version of FreeBSD to buy it.
Thanks


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 6, 2013)

The book is OK but more for people who already know their way around a little bit. You would be better off getting "Absolute FreeBSD" which is newer. For a complete noob, FreeBSD Unleashed is great but the last one was only for version 5, however it's still got a lot of useful info.


----------



## bsaidus (Mar 6, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> The book is OK but more for people who already know their way around a little bit. You would be better off getting "Absolute FreeBSD" which is newer. For a complete noob, FreeBSD Unleashed is great but the last one was only for version 5, however it's still got a lot of useful info.



FreeBSD Unleashed treat the 6 version of FreeBSD & The Complete FreeBSD treats the 5 version


----------



## fonz (Mar 6, 2013)

bsaidus said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if the book written  by greg lehey (The Complete FreeBSD: Documentation from the Source) still contain a valuable infos for latest version of FreeBSD to buy it.


It's based on FreeBSD version 4 or 5 if I'm not mistaken, so some parts of it are outdated, but other parts are just as useful now as they were back then. Also, if I'm not mistaken the book is available for download. If you download the book and either contribute updates, make a small donation to say thank you, or purchase the paper book after all, I think the author will be perfectly happy.

[edit: see here]


----------

